# How often should I train with weights?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:How often should I train with weights? Answer:Weight training is a vital part of any exercise program. This facet of exercise not only helps to increase strength and muscles mass, but it can also help to speed up your metabolism and increase your energy.However, if you are a beginner to weight training, you might wonder [...]

*Read More...*


----------

